# Cats fighting, leg bleeding



## helloworld (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey guys, I have two cats. They are about to be 2 years old (they came from the same litter). Right now they are fighting, they have been for about 2-3 weeks. They have gotten to points where they don't get along, but not for this long. One of them is scared and just stays in one room (not locked up, I keep it open), the other gets curious and sees what the other cat is doing, and thats when they fight.

I was wondering what you guys recommend to do to get them to stop fighting and be fine like they were before. It started happening when they were playing and one cat got hurt/scarred, and they haven't been fine since. And today, they got in another fight and my cats back foot started bleeding. There were drops of blood on the floor but the bleeding stopped quickly, and the wound doesn't look serious, is it necessary to take it to the vet for that?

Thanks!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Often, when two formerly friendly cats no longer get along, the best thing to do is a re-introduction, treating them as if they didn't know one another. So, keep the "scared" cat in a room and keep the two cats separated for a few days to a week, but feed them on either side of a closed door. Do a daily room exchange (for about an hour) and exchange scents (swap toys, etc.). Then open the door a crack when they're eating and, depending on how that goes, give them short supervised play sessions, slowly increasing the time they're together each day. After a few weeks, hopefully they should be back to normal.

From your description of the wound, it doesn't sound like a vet visit is necessary.


----------



## cnjames (Apr 23, 2011)

Are they both males? Have they been fixed? Males get very territorial with each other.


----------

